# Two New Raptor RUMOURS!!!



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

theres talk again of Magloire comin to toronto with super sub Maurice Williams to run the point... i think the bucks are askin for Charlie and Mo P... 

Second rumour... BC asking about the availiability of Mr Brevin Knight


i dont like the first one.. cause we can just get magloire later for nothing.. and i think CV's upside is too high a price to pay... and Mo P.. although we're used to him.. he is a Very valuable piece.. like a raja bell

the second rumour i really like... somehow number one and filler for #3 and knight.. i think we could throw in a few different guys.. that maybe the bobcats would wanna take a chance on...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

got any links?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

d_umengan said:


> theres talk again of Magloire comin to toronto with super sub Maurice Williams to run the point... i think the bucks are askin for Charlie and Mo P...
> 
> Second rumour... BC asking about the availiability of Mr Brevin Knight
> 
> ...


Not Raptors fan but first one is really bad idea, I mean who would play SG? Also Magaloire is ok but nothing special CV is much better also isn't Williams FA this year? could he be traded like that? and he is not good solution since he is more of backup then starter...

About second... I don't think Cats would do this since I think they are like their options at 3 and whats more important Felton is great but so is Knight he is theire second guard and by far he seems to be good mentor for Felton and is perfect backup PG. Why would they need 1 pick? and even more important questione is why give up your 3rd best guard/wing? So I just don't see it happening.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

http://journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?itemid=6132

Scroll down


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/14776296.htm


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

it must be fiction. charlie v AND mo pete for two free agents to be? come on. amazing these scribes have jobs. do they even watch hoops?

just because the guy's from toronto... what's next? we're going to trade the rights to the 1st overall for the rights to denhan brown?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Magloire + Mo

for 

CV + Mo


I think BC would be happy to get Bargnani or Roy by Trading down.

From the interview he gave this week to the paper, he is speding an awful lot of time on trade talks.

The more I think about Mo, the more I think he is a chip to trade as he is in the last year of his deal.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> The more I think about Mo, the more I think he is a chip to trade as he is in the last year of his deal.


if a reasonable extension doesn't look to be in the cards, i can see mo being moved. he's got a solid all around game. great citizen. uberdurable. great performance-to-price. hopefully we can lock him in. but he should have good value.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I can't say I like the Bucks deal.

Brevin Knight has always been a player I've been interested in.

He's a very cognitive player, and will likely contribute well into his 30's. Great player to tutor some younger PG's. But he is fairly injury prone, so I'm not convinced that this deal is any better than Jack and #4. I need to think about this one

I think Mopete is out playing his contract because of the quality of the team he plays for. He's simply given more opportunity to play here. I worry that based on that he will get an inflated contract, when I think we all know he is, at best, a roll player. A great bench player. If Mopete can be flipped for a more valuble asset I say go for it. As much as I love the guy, buy low sell high.


----------



## joeballa (May 15, 2006)

it would be great if they got brevin knight, hes the type of player the raptors need, not sure who to give up for him, maybe calderon and #1 pick.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

joeballa said:


> it would be great if they got brevin knight, hes the type of player the raptors need, not sure who to give up for him, maybe calderon and #1 pick.


wow we would be getting fleeced so badddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

joeballa said:


> it would be great if they got brevin knight, hes the type of player the raptors need, not sure who to give up for him, maybe calderon and #1 pick.


wow....

and I'm against anything pro-knight if the following are used, in any combination or stand alone:
1) 60+% of cap space
2) immediate draft pick(s)
3) any raptor under 26 or any raptor in a rookie contract


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

joeballa said:


> it would be great if they got brevin knight, hes the type of player the raptors need, not sure who to give up for him, maybe calderon and #1 pick.


Yah, I don't think so.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

joeballa said:


> it would be great if they got brevin knight, hes the type of player the raptors need, not sure who to give up for him, maybe calderon and #1 pick.


This is a sentence long typo right?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

In joeballa's defense, i think he meant calderon/1st for knight/3rd...I hope.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

trick said:


> In joeballa's defense, i think he meant calderon/1st for knight/3rd...I hope.


 I wouldn't even do that styll...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

current rumor is jermaine oneal and 17 to toronto for cv someone else and number 1.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> current rumor is jermaine oneal and 17 to toronto for cv someone else and number 1.


 HAHAhahahaahahahahahaaaaa. okay I'll stop. HAHAHahahahahaa.. srry... Heh...


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

The Bucks deal would be terrible for us. Both Mo and Jamaal are FAs next year. 

Brevin Knight as a Raptor is interesting. He's the pass-first guy BC likes, but he's old and injury-prone. A deal involving the 1st and filler for Knight and the 3rd looks nice for us if the guy we want is still available at the 3rd pick.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I like the 1st and filler (i.e Eric Williams. Matt Bonner) for Knight and 3rd


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

man, this stuff is bringing me down. i mean, i've been riding a high since lottery night but the rumours circulating the team today are just painful. i don't know what colangelo plans to do, but to mortgage part of our future, our capspace, our depth (down the road) and virtually all of our current flexibility for a 'pretty good team' tomorrow is an awful trade-off. i don't know why our trade counterparts would do it, for one thing, but i'd especially fail to understand why _we_ would do it. 

in other words, we're not on that road- why we'd throw it up in smoke overnight for some arguable short-term benefit is a mystery to me. meanwhile, 'they're' likely not on the appropriate road either: they've presumably been building around these cornerstones for some time, so to just pull a ewey right now would hardly make any sense.

i'm sure a lot of this is fabricated- but i have a feeling it's a lot of trade ideas that have been fabricated on the basis of one legitimate rumour. that one legit rumour has me really worried.

the hoffa deal just scares the crap out of me. i don't like making decisions on romantic ideals. hoffa to utah was been way too predictable for way too long- will he be a better basketball player simply because he'll now be playing in utah? maybe mentally, especially in hoffa's case, but not in truth. he's still the same player; those mental obstacles should not be active in 29 other nba cities.

why that would scare me is that... screw it, you know what it means. the 'other player' who's always rumoured to come to toronto might actually have a far greater likelihood to come here because our management may indeed perceive his worth to be greater than it really is. it has me tired, sick and frustrated. i want to win, i want championships, we've finally aligned all our pieces- and now we're considering a garage sale? whenever we hire a new gm, i'm always worried about the 'honeymoon' period, the period in which he'll want to stamp the team with his signature, but i thought we might've avoided that with bryan. we still might. but just hearing these rumours reminds me that there's still a full off-season ahead of us, a lot of marketing and media food to eat before opening night, and he may unfortunately move forward with the trades-for-the-sake-of-trades idea. i don't want to criticize the man on the basis of unsubstantiated rumours, no, but i want to make my position on this issue very clear: random deals will almost certainly hurt this team more than they will help. i don't want to see our nucleus mortgaged in toronto. i don't want an established all-star on the team for the sake of acquiring an established all-star. that strategy only appears to win games for people who can't seem to peel their noses from the almanacs and history books in order to take a glance at the future.

i don't want that childish myopia around these parts anymore.

if you can't see the potential in our outfit already, the potential that is at least partially based in the chemistry of the current roster and the excitement around this team from both superficial _and_ diehard standpoints (as opposed to one or the other), i'll be disappointed.

these are rumours, i know, but maybe they aren't. we've got to put this magloire **** to rest. it has become such a distraction and if we decided to follow through with it, this team would pay for it for many years. i think butr said it a long time ago, "in this league, mediocrity is purgatory." we have the pieces for greatness, we're right on the doorstep, why are we now willing to save minimal risk for the cheapest of rewards?

peace


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

what? you think the raps have all the pieces aligned already? id have to disagree...i think the raps are at least 3 players away from being even able to have shot to get out of the 2nd round of the playoffs and im probably being generous...

i wouldnt worry too much about the magloire rumours thou (i seem to recall youre not high on him as a person or player)...i dont think that cv trade to mil. has much legs to it, to tell you the truth...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Ballocks !*
> 
> *random deals will almost certainly hurt this team more than they will help*. i don't want to see our nucleus mortgaged in toronto. i don't want an established all-star on the team for the sake of acquiring an established all-star. that strategy only appears to win games for people who can't seem to peel their noses from the almanacs and history books in order to take a glance at the future.


Phoenix Suns record 2003/04....... 29-53
Phoenix Suns record 2004/05....... 62-20

I'm not saying that kind of turnaround can happen here, but sometimes drastic moves have to be made to improve. This team cannot realistically keep all the young SF/PF's that we currently have, it's time to consolodate talent and become a more experienced, balanced team.

We need talent and they don't come more talented than all-stars, youth and potential can only get you so far. 

I'd consider... 
CV and Eric Williams
for Magloire/Mo

maybe throw a 2nd rounder thier way, but no Morris Peterson in the deal.

PG- Mo Williams
SG- MoPete
SF- Bargnani
PF- Bosh
C - Magliore


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I like the 1st and filler (i.e Eric Williams. Matt Bonner) for Knight and 3rd


im also warming up to this idea...even if we had to replace williams or bonner, with calderon ( sorry calderon fan club.) im pretty high on aldridge, but if we moved down to 3 to pick up barg. or gay and add knight, thats not a bad deal, at all...

knight is a damn good player and leader as well, something the raps also lack...i still think he has 3 or 4 good years..perfect time frame for the raps to pick up a pg in subsuquent drafts and have him mentor said player, a role for which he is perfect for...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mo Williams and Jamaal Magloire for Charlie or the #1 pick?

Don't like it. Both players are on the last year of their deals, and neither are long-term solutions, IMO.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> current rumor is jermaine oneal and 17 to toronto for cv someone else and number 1.


That rumor should flush itself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

As for Brevin Knight, I like him, but not enough to move down in the draft.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

what about mo, humphries, and bonner, or a package around that for magloire?


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

to be honest both these trade ideas are quite ludcrious , and Colangelo will easily see through it . this wont even cross his radar. why would he give up two valuable future pieces in mo pete and CV, if we are in rebuilding mode, for free agents we can add onto our team as FA ?? that doesnt make sense. the logical thing to do is to retain the future, and add the FAs, not give up the future for FAs you can easily get within a year. Colangelo is no fool . this is a joke . 

secondly how is brevin knight worth a first pick ? thats extremely short sighted . give me the first pick over brevin knight and the third pick anyday . however if this is a tactical move where we know who the bobcats will take at the first pick , and we know we can get value for trading down and getting the guy we want . then yes i would pull the trigger. however it is way way way too early to be talking about trading picks before anyone has any clue about which players are being drafted in which order.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

im all over the #1 and filler (bonner wililams) for #3 and knight

that would be amazing... considering who we want at number one will be there at 3... i dont think barg goes number one to charlotte or 2 to chicago.. if so.. then we have gay or morrison or aldridge at 3.. 

and we get our rookie at a cheaper price... and get a starting pg... i dont believe people dont agree with it...

of course its just a rumour and highly unlikely


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Getting #4 and Jack IMO is wwaaaaaaay better than #3 and Knight . Jack is younger and about 5 inches taller. He may have less vision, but Jack certainly has the bball iq.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Why are people getting bent out of shape regarding these rumors? Consider the source...or lack there of.

If the majority of people on a message board don't like a deal, there is a very good chance that THE REIGNING EXEC OF THE YEAR will make the right choice.

As for the specifics, I think magloire is actually a Colangelo type of player, but I doubt he'll hand over a major asset like villa or the 1st.


----------



## wavedashkoala (May 24, 2006)

TRON said:


> Phoenix Suns record 2003/04....... 29-53
> Phoenix Suns record 2004/05....... 62-20
> 
> I'm not saying that kind of turnaround can happen here, but sometimes drastic moves have to be made to improve. This team cannot realistically keep all the young SF/PF's that we currently have, it's time to consolodate talent and become a more experienced, balanced team.
> ...


My thoughts EXACTLY. I would like to see a balanced team for next year. I think that the time is right to make some moves, after signing BC, and hopefully Bosh this summer, there'll finally be a buzz about the Raptors again.

Part of it is getting the players excited as well. I think this offseason the Jays made more noise than anyone, and I think that its something that the players can get excited about. I'd like to see the Raps make some moves to get better, and to get our players excited about the new season.

Youth and potential can only get you so far... Waiting for a high lottery every year is like waiting for things to fall into place. I'd rather have us make some moves to take control of the direction of the team.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Brevin won't go to the Raptors, he wants to be on a contender. An offense, you guys arent there yet.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Brevin won't go to the Raptors, he wants to be on a contender. An offense, you guys arent there yet.


we might not be a contender yet but we can sure as hell score with the best of them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Brevin won't go to the Raptors, he wants to be on a contender. An offense, you guys arent there yet.


He's not a free agent so it really isn't up to him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Actaully it is, Bernie was reported saying in an interview "If Brevin doesn't want to go to a certain team, then I won't trade him"


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome, Just Awesome.

Let us trade our most stable gaurd, and our second best player for two free-agents to be.


----------

